# How are the CBT people doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Checking to see how its going with the CBT people.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking







Well, so far so good. My therapist accidently overbooked yesterday and I showed up for my appointment, so that means the next session is on her







She's got me moving up a couple of notches as far as the homework is concerned. Doing these tasks take a lot of strength and seems SO difficult, but when I think of how I struggled just a few months ago with what are now 'easy' assignments I know I'll be better and SOON. I just need to keep reminding myself that these new things I'm doing are a big challenge so it's only normal to feel anxious while doing them.I'm having an easier time focusing on the positive experiences these days. Perhaps because they're happening more often. I've quit coming down so hard on myself when I do panic, I basically try to put it out of my mind and go on with my day reminding myself of what I've accomplished and all the things I AM able to do now. I think I can say I'm about 50% better these days. It's hard to rate as some days are better than others, but looking back I've come a long way. I've by far had the most success with CBT than I did with the other two therapists I saw.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricI started counselling three weeks ago to help deal with anxiety and other things that are happening in my life. I didn't know a great deal about CBT and didn't realise the therapist I booked also deals with CBT until my first session. I was actually so nervous about going I nearly didn't show up, I'm so glad I did as I do want to get better! I haven't told anyone I'm in counselling as I guess I'm scared what the reaction will be. I don't really feel comfortable yet with the idea of me seeking counselling.So far we have discussed what is happening to the body during an anxiety attack and it is a normal reaction to be anxious which was interesting. We have also gone thru some techniques to help me deal with stress and also self hypnosis to help with sleeping.I was given my first task last week to list when my anxiety level increased, what i was thinking, what i was feeling physically, how i coped, what my errors were and challenges. I find challenges difficult as it is hard to think of a positive thought after thinking the worse will happen for so long. Dr. Bolen's new thread on irrational thoughts has helped.I am glad I took the big step to seek counselling I guess I just have to accept that it is ok to ask for help.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Linda,Be proud of yourself!







To be able to identify that you have a problem and to go and get help is a BIG step. I was in a similar posistion for the longest time, mainly in my late teens. I knew I had a problem, but I couldn't admit it, let alone make an appointment to see a therapist! But after experiencing my first panic attack I knew things had gotten severely out of hand. I had a hard time in the beginning telling anyone what was going on with me, but I had an even harder time telling people I was in therapy. I mean, I'll be the first to confess that in the past if I ever heard of someone who was in therapy my first thought was, "Gee, they must have BIG problems". And of course I never wanted to be labled as a lunitic or mental case. These days if I feel it would benifit me to let others know what I'm going through because it will help me feel more comfortable around someone then I will tell them. So at this point in time, anyone who knows me knows I have panic attacks and knows I see a therapist. Getting help is a sign of strength not weakness. That's not to say go and tell the whole world what you're up to, just to keep in mind that you're a strong person for taking the steps needed to overcome anxiety. And CBT is a VERY effective way in getting over it. I believe (but don't quote me on this) that approxamately 80% of CBT patients overcome their anxiety.I'm sure that through your first task your therapist is going to be able to get to the root of what is causing your anxiety. That's what we're working on right now. I had to do the same thing you did and we've finally figured out what is causing all this and working on skills to improve how I handle situations.Anyways I didn't mean to rammble here but if you ever have any questions or just need someone to talk to please feel free to email me







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi ShyraThanks for your comments and support







It's fantastic that you have had a 50% improvement after commencing CBT.A few of my friends know I suffer from anxiety and IBS. Maybe that's my next step to tell them about the therapy, but I'm not ready yet. The people I work with closely know i sometimes have 'stomach problems'. I attended a four hour presentation on Friday afternoon I had D in the morning caused by the stress , before we went into the presentation I started to get a panic attack, I mentioned to my workmates how I hate attending presentations, as it stresses me out. Their comments...well they laughed at me and said I was strange and funny.







That upset me but I then decided that they are not worth getting upset about so I was determined to see the presentation thru and after a lot of deep breathing I did!Thankfully we were in a theatre and the lights were turned down so I was able close my eyes to help me relax. And I also put my jacket on the seat next to me so no one would sit next to me! I made it thru the four hours with only having to leave once.Take careLinda


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Linda,Congratulations for attending the presentation!







Yes, ignore your co-workers







. They don't know what you're going through. I went through this too with my co-workers, got the "What's the big deal?" too many times to count. After some time I wrote them off. I was tired of explaining it to them because there was no way to get it through their thick heads







You made it through this presentation and even though it was difficult it was probably a positive thing to know you could do it which should make the next one easier. Keep us posted and keep up the good work







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shyra and Linda, I think this is a great thread and I hope others doing, starting, or finnished with it add to the discussion.It is very healthy.







Linda, I never really hid IBS or anything, but now it does not bug me if I tell anybody anything within reason and a long time ago it lifted a heavy load off me. For the most part I have found people take it well more then they don't. If people laugh or take it the wrong way, well they probably have similar problems or problems of their own and some times they may laugh a nervous laugh, because they can relate quitely to themselves.So you know millions of people are in therapy and as Shyra said it takes a strong person who wants to get better to go for it, so a big badge of courage to you. I think some of what we worry about in thinking what others think, can keep us from getting better.It doesn't mean your mental or sick in the slightest. Even if someone were, things can happen to all parts of the body and the brain is no exception and needs to be treated so it can also be/think healthy.So agian, good for you. Recognizing that the mind-body connection is really the whole body and its connections(its all YOU when you look in the mirror) and treating it as such can do wonders for your health. Way to go both of you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thanks Eric







This whole ordeal has probably been the most miserable AND the most trimphant time of my life.I just saw my CB therapist today and she says I'm doing so well so that I don't have to come back for another 4 weeks!







I've been seeing her every other week for the past two months. I actually thought I'd been going longer, so to hear that I've done all this in 4 sessions (today being my 5th) made me SO happy. Things are finally starting to come together. I'm lucky to have had so much support from everyone on the BB, it made a big difference in my recovery (which still isn't 100% but getting there)







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shyra22f, congradulations.







Way to go.I want to suggest when your done with the CBT shoot for the tapes and give it that extra push at controling it. Thats not a sales pitch, I really believe the combo will be very effective for you.I know what your doing takes time and work, but the benefits of getting control of the symptoms and feeling better when you get there are so worth there weight in gold as you know.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi ShyraFantastic news that you have made so much progress in such a short amount of time







Eric/Shyra thank you so much for your support, I had lunch with a friend yesterday and I told her I was in therapy - I couldn't believe how supportive she was, not at all as I had imagined![This message has been edited by linda2001 (edited 06-21-2001).]


----------

